# Exterior window casings



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

Any of you guys specialize in windows? Im trying to find out if there are any prefab items for exterior window casings on old brick homes. Looking to replace the old alum casings with something up to date and more weather resistant etc.

Anyone around Reading PA welcome to get ahold of me, might just hire someone to do it for me =):thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Kuba said:


> Any of you guys specialize in windows? Im trying to find out if there are any prefab items for exterior window casings on old brick homes. Looking to replace the old alum casings with something up to date and more weather resistant etc.
> 
> Anyone around Reading PA welcome to get ahold of me, might just hire someone to do it for me =):thumbsup:


 I say go with Azek or a similar product. There are a variety of stock profiles available, or you can mill your own profile.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

are you replacing the window? 
most manufacturers have exterior trim available to color match their units

or you can use anything from wood to pvc,but then your usually going to have to paint


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

Very old brick row home (my house).. Currently has nice windows installed, however the casing is a major hack. Lots of back cracks, caulking, holes etc....I want to rip it all out and install the best casing possible to reduce drafts and water leaks etc... I dont do windows at all so im in the dark a little.

I guess i was tooling to find out if there are prefabed casings that I can pop in with little trim (so long as you have correct size etc) I have no idea if something like this exsists or not..

My goal is to fix the windows before I hang vinal siding, but I have limited knowledge of window products.


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

all the windows have alum casings.. one had wood.. I ripped out all the rot and replaced it..

only thing im concerned with are the alum ones... 

I should snap some picks of this nasty crap so you can have a look see at this hack job I gota fix.

actually thats exactly what I will do.


----------



## ClemS (May 4, 2009)

around here you can order Azek window surrounds from a lumber yard. I like to make my own, especially if the windows are set in brick. 
with azek you are always better off making complete assemblies and popping them in. this approach allows you to get tight glue joint, biscuits or pocket screws.


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

Ok here are some photos... Im no digital photo stud do dont flame me :laughing:

The house is in god awful shape =)..

Want to correct the window and casing before i insulate and side over the brick with vinal.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Everybody else makes their pix
too large.
You on the other hand....

As best I can see,
rip the coil stock off, 
see what's underneath, 
and replace it with Azek.
The sills will probably be the
most difficult.

Before you cover that brick
it looks to me as though it
really needs tuck pointing.
That sort of thing never
heals itself, even when it's hidden. :thumbsup:


----------



## ClemS (May 4, 2009)

Kuba said:


> before i insulate and side over the brick with vinal.


consider insulating and siding over the windows with "vinal" :whistling

hard to judge by the teeny pictures, but it looks to me like they are replacement windows in old wood sashes, capped with aluminum. if that's the case, i'd pop the windows out along with the sash & sill. set new windows in plane with the brick, case them out and finish with *vinal*.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

if your just going to cover in ''vinal'' just re cap the windows with new aluminum
from the looks of them you should be able to make them look decent without spending too much
time and money


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

Sry, forgot to mention that you can click on the photos individually and view its larger resolution.

This house isnt worth 45k in my opinion so I def do not want to sink a load into repairs.

Yeah, your right.. The guy must have put them windows in over the old exsisting wood sill... I tore one out and replaced everything with wood... its fine... I however dont want to do that if I dont have to.

I think moisture is getting in due to the bad install. I really need to get a solid cap replacement for them.

Far as the vinal goes... I want to try and use a water sealer, and then insulate and close it all up with vinal for cosmetics.... Brick isnt my thing, neither is vinal.. but, you know heh..

You really cant make a brick turd look like a marble palace =)... 

But then again, interiors are where my skills are... Exterior carpentry pfft...Im use to framed homes, slide in windows with T11 for siding...:laughing:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

After seeing those close up,
you really want a good mason
who knows the difference between
cement and lime mortar
to do some work before you
cover that brick.
There are some good Pa.
masons on this site. 
If you can't get them to work 
in your area, you should at least 
post some pix in the masonry forum.


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

Thanks Neo,

Yeah I took out the cement bag the other day and started filling cracks, if you hadnt noticed.. Mmm, Im no mason obviously.. :laughing:... 

Had a guy come out to take a look at it but he never got back to me... Said he would take it on this spring... guess he got busy like everyone else LOL...

Ill put something up in the mason area and see what bites. Either way there is no real easy fix on these windows, i know that. Just trying to avoid having to pull them, but still get a better casing to seal the bastards off. Did you see the caulk job on these windows? What the hell are people thinking these days..


----------



## ClemS (May 4, 2009)

wish you never told us we're able to zoom in to *that*. 

all things considered. pull the capping off. replace whatever rot. re-cap and counter flash your capping with a drip cap sliced and caulked into the brick up top, losing those arches. OSI caulk all your alum work and install vin_*y*_l over.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

Feel free to come on over ClemS:laughing:


----------



## ClemS (May 4, 2009)

Kuba said:


> Feel free to come on over ClemS:laughing:


i'm on it! :w00t:

:no:


----------



## oldhouseluvr (Apr 14, 2009)

Kuba-
Im here in Lancaster, PA and would be interested in helping you out. We did a similar restoration last fall- removed all existing brickmold, replaced with PVC, and cut away existing rotted sills and replaced...let me know if you are interested.


----------



## oldhouseluvr (Apr 14, 2009)

Also i know a great brick/stone mason that would be able to take a look at that pointing


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

your installing siding on top of the brick, right Kuba?


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

Correct Tom,

After the brick is filled and sealed I plan on throwing up insulation, and then smackn it with vinal.

But before all of that I need the windows good to go, I dont want leaks behind the vinal - thats a recipe for death.

My wife knows a guy over at Aluminum Associates, they are coming over tomorrow evening to give me a bid.

I wouldnt want you to come all the way over from Lancaster for nothing bro. Im not like my customers rofl - but if things dont work out I will know tomorrow night and will be letting you know.:thumbsup:


----------



## ClemS (May 4, 2009)

Kuba said:


> Correct Tom,
> 
> After the brick is filled and sealed I plan on throwing up insulation, and then smackn it with vinal.
> 
> ...


aluminum associates  sounds important!!:whistling


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

not to bad.. came back with 2475 for 10 windows recaped over onto the face of the brick so i can run my J channel over it.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm trying to envision what you've described, and it doesn't sound pretty. Try splurging and buying 'vinyl' lineal to make a frame around the window-it has J built in. Have you planned how to connect everything to the brick fascade? 

This may sound silly, but have you though about tearing down the brick, putting up sheathing over the interior walls, tyvek and then you can get away with cheap vinyl with the flat wall. While you're at it, insulation in those old walls may make it warmer


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm gonna guess that's not veneer.


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

72chevy4x4 said:


> I'm trying to envision what you've described, and it doesn't sound pretty. Try splurging and buying 'vinyl' lineal to make a frame around the window-it has J built in. Have you planned how to connect everything to the brick fascade?
> 
> This may sound silly, but have you though about tearing down the brick, putting up sheathing over the interior walls, tyvek and then you can get away with cheap vinyl with the flat wall. While you're at it, insulation in those old walls may make it warmer


Yeah but does it come pre insulated? If it does, then i would be interested in useing it of course. I was just going to use anchors for the channel etc..These old brick homes are not worth the dirt used to build them... I miss framed homes LOL... so easy to replace, fix, remodel any part of it... I just hate brick!!! =)off to do estimates.. later!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

oh your going to screw the siding right to the brick?
that sounds intresting


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

speaking on this, using vinyl and all... anyone have the "ovens" to make bends out of azek or the like?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

nEighter said:


> speaking on this, using vinyl and all... anyone have the "ovens" to make bends out of azek or the like?


 Not saying that I wouldn't like to try it, but for arches, I always cut them out of sheet goods.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i believe they use electric heating mats


----------

